# Brightness/contrast issue on Sky/TiVo?



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

For some reason, the programmes output from my original TiVo (using Sky as the source) have a lot less brightness and I haven't changed any settings on it. I changed over the Sky box from a (now dead) Thompson to a Pace, but even after the change it was still fine picture-wise. I've noticed that programmes aren't taking up quite as much space also. I realised I'd changed the contrast setting to low on the Sky box, for some reason, but have corrected that back to high, tried a programme and it still doesn't look much different.

I haven't changed any TiVo settings either.

Anyone any ideas, please?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Have you tried a different SCART cable?


----------

